# Who wants to tell me about the kindle?



## Montanablue

So, my brother asked me if I would like a kindle for my birthday/Christmas. (I'm born 4 days before Christmas). My automatic response is no, just because I tend to hate technology. BUT I feel a bit bad about saying no, because this particular brother always struggles to find gifts that I like - and he really does try - and he was really chuffed with himself for thinking of this, thinking it would suit because I am such a big bookworm and will likely be doing a lot of traveling in the next 2 yrs. 

So, here are my questions - I appreciate any insights:

1. Does it break easily? - I like to buy cheap paperbacks b/c I can toss them around

2. How expensive are the books? - I get a lot of my books from the library because i am a voracious reader and usually read about 200 pages in an evening at home

3. Do you know if it is possible to download any books for free? Do libraries ever let you downlaod books to a kindle (Our library doesn't, but I'm probably moving out of the area in the next year and to a larger city where I could see this being a possibility)

4. Those of you who have it, do you like it?

I don't know how I feel about it, I like to write/scribble in a lot of my books and I also just like to have books on my bookshelf. But I don't want to just give a kneejerk no to a very kind and thoughtful gift.


----------



## Curt

No prob. Tell him to send it to me. Address available on request.


----------



## Bookmeister

I don't have a Kindle, I do have an iPad which reads Kindle books, and Nook books, and iBooks, and ereader books, and pdf's and,,, well you get the idea, I would never invest in something so limited as an ebook reader when the iPad reads them all and does so much more.


----------



## Idelette

I've seen free kindle books from time to time online. I would just check Amazon and look at a couple of books that you'd be interested in and look at the prices. The kindle version is always cheaper than an actual book. And you can always add "scribble" to your kindle books as well. There are features to highlight and add comments in your books. 

You can also use the kindle to get online, so if internet access is important to you, you may find it useful.


----------



## TaylorOtwell

I have one and I like it. 

I'm not sure how easily it would break. I wouldn't want to drop it onto concrete or anything, but I toss it onto my bed or the couch. The prices are not as cheap as I would expect. Most of the paperbacks I see in the store are $7-$10. I don't know what I was expecting, maybe I'm too used to 99 cent songs and apps from iTunes. Yes, you can download some of the classic books for free or for very cheap. I downloaded the biography of John Paton for free, and some other old books like Moby Dick and Robinson Crusoe were 99 cents.


----------



## Montanablue

TaylorOtwell said:


> I have one and I like it.
> 
> I'm not sure how easily it would break. I wouldn't want to drop it onto concrete or anything, but I toss it onto my bed or the couch. The prices are not as cheap as I would expect. Most of the paperbacks I see in the store are $7-$10. I don't know what I was expecting, maybe I'm too used to 99 cent songs and apps from iTunes. Yes, you can download some of the classic books for free or for very cheap. I downloaded the biography of John Paton for free, and some other old books like Moby Dick and Robinson Crusoe were 99 cents.


 
Hmmmm, that's really out of my price range ($7-$10), I'm a cheapo!


----------



## TaylorOtwell

Montanablue said:


> TaylorOtwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have one and I like it.
> 
> I'm not sure how easily it would break. I wouldn't want to drop it onto concrete or anything, but I toss it onto my bed or the couch. The prices are not as cheap as I would expect. Most of the paperbacks I see in the store are $7-$10. I don't know what I was expecting, maybe I'm too used to 99 cent songs and apps from iTunes. Yes, you can download some of the classic books for free or for very cheap. I downloaded the biography of John Paton for free, and some other old books like Moby Dick and Robinson Crusoe were 99 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, that's really out of my price range ($7-$10), I'm a cheapo!
Click to expand...


When you can get the same book used on Amazon for $1-2, it's hard to justify buying it on the Kindle for $10. I guess it depends what you're into reading. I could see where it could save you money on textbook type books. But, I guess it's more of a convenience and storage benefit rather than a money-saver.


----------



## Idelette

TaylorOtwell said:


> Montanablue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TaylorOtwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have one and I like it.
> 
> I'm not sure how easily it would break. I wouldn't want to drop it onto concrete or anything, but I toss it onto my bed or the couch. The prices are not as cheap as I would expect. Most of the paperbacks I see in the store are $7-$10. I don't know what I was expecting, maybe I'm too used to 99 cent songs and apps from iTunes. Yes, you can download some of the classic books for free or for very cheap. I downloaded the biography of John Paton for free, and some other old books like Moby Dick and Robinson Crusoe were 99 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, that's really out of my price range ($7-$10), I'm a cheapo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you can get the same book used on Amazon for $1-2, it's hard to justify buying it on the Kindle for $10. I guess it depends what you're into reading. I could see where it could save you money on textbook type books. But, I guess it's more of a convenience and storage benefit rather than a money-saver.
Click to expand...

 
Taylor, I'm really surprised because almost every book I've looked at on Amazon, the Kindle version is incredibly cheap. Even today, I happened to be on there and I saw that Mortification of Sin was only $1.75, and The Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment was only $1.99 (which is typically at least $20.) What kind of books are you typically looking at? It seemed to me that the majority are really cheap.


----------



## py3ak

Montanablue said:


> 2. How expensive are the books? - I get a lot of my books from the library because i am a vociferous reader and usually read about 200 pages in an evening at home.


 
You yell out loud as you read? I know Augustine was amazed that Ambrose could read silently, but it sounds like you're on the opposite end of the spectrum!


----------



## LawrenceU

I don't own a Kindle. I was offered one once, but turned it down. I find it hard to read anything of substance from a screen, even a Kindle. I'm a paper and ink sort of person. Plus, paper and ink is readable when there is no electricity. Thus, rendering it very useful after hurricanes, and making it able to survive EMP attacks.


----------



## TaylorOtwell

Idelette said:


> TaylorOtwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montanablue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TaylorOtwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have one and I like it.
> 
> I'm not sure how easily it would break. I wouldn't want to drop it onto concrete or anything, but I toss it onto my bed or the couch. The prices are not as cheap as I would expect. Most of the paperbacks I see in the store are $7-$10. I don't know what I was expecting, maybe I'm too used to 99 cent songs and apps from iTunes. Yes, you can download some of the classic books for free or for very cheap. I downloaded the biography of John Paton for free, and some other old books like Moby Dick and Robinson Crusoe were 99 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, that's really out of my price range ($7-$10), I'm a cheapo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you can get the same book used on Amazon for $1-2, it's hard to justify buying it on the Kindle for $10. I guess it depends what you're into reading. I could see where it could save you money on textbook type books. But, I guess it's more of a convenience and storage benefit rather than a money-saver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taylor, I'm really surprised because almost every book I've looked at on Amazon, the Kindle version is incredibly cheap. Even today, I happened to be on there and I saw that Mortification of Sin was only $1.75, and The Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment was only $1.99 (which is typically at least $20.) What kind of books are you typically looking at? It seemed to me that the majority are really cheap.
Click to expand...


Some of the books I was looking at were newer works like Michael Horton's. The Narnia series was $7.99 per book. Most of the older, public-domain books are cheaper.


----------



## Curt

LawrenceU said:


> I don't own a Kindle. I was offered one once, but turned it down. I find it hard to read anything of substance from a screen, even a Kindle. I'm a paper and ink sort of person. Plus, paper and ink is readable when there is no electricity. Thus, rendering it very useful after hurricanes, and making it able to survive EMP attacks.


 
Did you happen to know when that EMP attack is coming?


----------



## Montanablue

py3ak said:


> Montanablue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. How expensive are the books? - I get a lot of my books from the library because i am a vociferous reader and usually read about 200 pages in an evening at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You yell out loud as you read? I know Augustine was amazed that Ambrose could read silently, but it sounds like you're on the opposite end of the spectrum!
Click to expand...

 
I really wish I knew why I wrote "vociferous" when its not at all what I meant. 

I mean, obviously I yell as I read (who doesn't) , but that wasn't the point I was trying to make.

---------- Post added at 05:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------




TaylorOtwell said:


> Montanablue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TaylorOtwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have one and I like it.
> 
> I'm not sure how easily it would break. I wouldn't want to drop it onto concrete or anything, but I toss it onto my bed or the couch. The prices are not as cheap as I would expect. Most of the paperbacks I see in the store are $7-$10. I don't know what I was expecting, maybe I'm too used to 99 cent songs and apps from iTunes. Yes, you can download some of the classic books for free or for very cheap. I downloaded the biography of John Paton for free, and some other old books like Moby Dick and Robinson Crusoe were 99 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, that's really out of my price range ($7-$10), I'm a cheapo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you can get the same book used on Amazon for $1-2, it's hard to justify buying it on the Kindle for $10. I guess it depends what you're into reading. I could see where it could save you money on textbook type books. But, I guess it's more of a convenience and storage benefit rather than a money-saver.
Click to expand...

 
See, I think the things I would want would be more expensive. I read a lot of newer mystery novels that I know are not in the public domain. Hmmmmm


----------



## Montanablue

VORACIOUS! I meant voracious! 

I'm not crazy. Thank goodness.


----------



## CredoFidoSpero

I love my Kindle. I've never dropped it, but it was always fine in my purse which gets banged around occasionally (in a cover - you probably need at least the basic cover to protect the screen). Anything free domain (written before 1923) can be found on Amazon or somewhere for free (seriously, tens of thousands of books) or for $1 or $2 to ensure slightly better formatting (some of the free stuff won't have the links for easy navigation). And you can read anything PDF or convert a lot of other file formats for free. A lot of current books are offered for free for limited times, but not the most popular ones. And the recent publisher-Amazon snit resulted in a lot of new books being much more expensive when they 1st come out (usually $14 to $17, but I've seen higher), but they drop down to the standard $7.99 to $9.99 after a while, and older books are often less than $7. 

For me, it's about having all my favorite books with me in my purse, everywhere, all the time. And I enjoy reading on the Kindle. You get used to the minor delay in going to the next page; I get into a rhythm to where I can read at speed without noticing it (and I read pretty fast, especially fiction). The smaller Kindle is easy to hold in one hand, just tapping the 'next page' button with your thumb (one on either side), so it's a little more comfortable reading in bed, and it's easy to walk around reading if it's a book you just a can't put down .

It does not replace my physical books, especially my favorites, but I like it for books I may or may not want to read again - I have limited space to keep physical books around. And I like the 'sample' option - you can download the 1st part of any Kindle book for free, usually the first chapter or so, to see if you like it enough to buy. The iPad has been mentioned - it is way cool, but it's a lot bigger, more expensive, and reading backlit text is an issue for me. And I don't need all the other things an iPad can do right now. The Kindle page really does look just like a piece of paper, the Kindle uses a lot less electricity/has much longer batterly life, and is much better in sunlight than the iPad. But you do have to have a reading light at night. 

Some negatives: It is _way_ too easy to buy books. I mean, it's great to have a book you want to read in your hands in under a minute, but it can be hard to resist at times. Also you can't loan out books, though you can have multiple devices on one account (Kindles or there are free apps/programs for your computer, iPod, iPad, and a few others (like Blackberry and Android)), and some families or reading groups will have all their Kindles on one account (up to 6 allowed, I think) that can have access to all the books bought on that account. You can take notes and underline, but it's just not the same to me as with a physical book/notepad. You can 'bookmark' pages, but it can be hard to find a specific place in a book that is not bookmarked or the start of a chapter. And there are no page numbers to reference if, say, you're in a book club or want to tell someone else where something is. Kindle books have 'locations,' a number that you can go to, but it doesn't correspond to any page numbers in physical books. I have 3 Bibles on mine (NASB - free; ESV study bible - $8.99 when I got it; KJV - free), but it can take a while to navigate to a specific verse, so I don't usually use it in church or bible studies.

And I've read through all of the Kindle TOS/legal stuff and technically you can't give or transfer your Kindle books to anyone else, even when you die. You can give your Kindle away, but you're supposed to delete all the purchased books off of it. I don't think they have any way to prevent it right now (the files aren't protected like iTunes stuff), but that will probably come. And I don't see how they can keep you from just keeping someone's account active when someone dies, but, legally, according to their TOS, it can't be transferred to another person. It's not a huge deal, there are a lot of used books out there nobody wants and most paperbacks fall apart after a while, but still. 

The Kindle pages at Amazon.com have a lot of good info, and a lot of honest reviews. And you can browse Amazon and see how much the books you like cost now. It will cost you more money if you usually buy books used or use the library. But if you like older books/authors, you can get a lot of stuff free or very cheap. And if you're being offered a free Kindle, man, why not try it? It won't be hard for you to give away or sell if you don't want it.


----------



## LawrenceU

Curt said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't own a Kindle. I was offered one once, but turned it down. I find it hard to read anything of substance from a screen, even a Kindle. I'm a paper and ink sort of person. Plus, paper and ink is readable when there is no electricity. Thus, rendering it very useful after hurricanes, and making it able to survive EMP attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you happen to know when that EMP attack is coming?
Click to expand...

 
No, but I want to be able to have my library with me afterwards!


----------



## Montanablue

Ashley, thanks, that was great - so through. 

See, I don't think I could give it away or sell it if I didn't like it, because it would hurt my brother's feelings... And I'm getting the feeling there are a lot of things that wouldn't work for me. I may have to see if I can nicely hint that it wouldn't be ideal for me.


----------



## fredtgreco

LawrenceU said:


> Curt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't own a Kindle. I was offered one once, but turned it down. I find it hard to read anything of substance from a screen, even a Kindle. I'm a paper and ink sort of person. Plus, paper and ink is readable when there is no electricity. Thus, rendering it very useful after hurricanes, and making it able to survive EMP attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you happen to know when that EMP attack is coming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but I want to be able to have my library with me afterwards!
Click to expand...

 So you can end up like Burgess Meredith in the Twilight Zone?

YouTube - Twilight Zone -Time Enough at Last- part 3


----------



## LawrenceU

fredtgreco said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't own a Kindle. I was offered one once, but turned it down. I find it hard to read anything of substance from a screen, even a Kindle. I'm a paper and ink sort of person. Plus, paper and ink is readable when there is no electricity. Thus, rendering it very useful after hurricanes, and making it able to survive EMP attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you happen to know when that EMP attack is coming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but I want to be able to have my library with me afterwards!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you can end up like Burgess Meredith in the Twilight Zone?
> 
> YouTube - Twilight Zone -Time Enough at Last- part 3
Click to expand...


----------



## Ivan

fredtgreco said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't own a Kindle. I was offered one once, but turned it down. I find it hard to read anything of substance from a screen, even a Kindle. I'm a paper and ink sort of person. Plus, paper and ink is readable when there is no electricity. Thus, rendering it very useful after hurricanes, and making it able to survive EMP attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you happen to know when that EMP attack is coming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but I want to be able to have my library with me afterwards!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you can end up like Burgess Meredith in the Twilight Zone?
> 
> YouTube - Twilight Zone -Time Enough at Last- part 3
Click to expand...

 
One of my favorite episodes ever from the Twilight Zone program. I saw the episode when it originally aired. I am old.


----------



## Staphlobob

Kindel - I have one (larger one) and I love it. Not backlit, so easy on the eyes. Like reading a book or magazine. 

Books are cheaper but not free. Downloaded through 3G. Carry an entire library with me. But then I don't read paperbacks. I like to keep what I read and go back to it later on.

Got a Reader on computer and IPhone that has all of the library, but prefer the Kindel itself. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Peairtach

Certainly God has given amazing gifts to men via the development of the Creation/Cultural Mandate.

Why is it called a "Kindle"?


----------



## cupotea

Just curious to know, if I want to read all those scanned puritan works on google books, which one works better, a 6' kindle or a Kindle DX ? Could a 6' Kindle enlarge the
image and make it move around?


----------



## puritan628

Duncan, I'll try to answer your question about the Kindle. I don't have a Kindle, but I have the Kindle application for the iPhone and for the iPad and it's my understanding that it works essentially the same with one exception. I can't turn "voice" on and off with the Kindle app. That's exclusive to the Kindle device (for now). Meanwhile, as for your question about enlarging the image, you have a choice of font sizes from which to choose. In that manner, you're able to control the size of the type, but you're not able to "make it move around" if you're referring to the way in which you can move a PDF document around. The "page" remains stationary and the amount of text on the page varies depending upon the size of the text you've chosen.

I don't know if this answers your questions, but I hope it gives you a better idea at least. I'm very glad that I have the iPhone and the iPad rather than a Kindle device because I have the Kindle app plus "so much more!"


----------



## cupotea

thank you Laura for the input.

My question still remains, since I'm thinking about the scanned puritan works on googlebooks, they are image documents,
yuo can't change the type since there's no type, so when I read a book like this ,I need to know if a 6' Kindle would do or I have to use a Kindle DX.

But I do appreciate your reply Laura, it is helpful.


----------



## puritan628

Duncan,

Here's a quote from the Kindle site: "Built-in PDF reader with pan and zoom" from this page, about 1/3 of the way down on the right-hand side. I think that might be the specific spec you're looking for.

I'd still strongly recommend foregoing the Kindle device and invest in an iPad because 1) it's lit - you can read it in the dark (the Kindle has no illumination); 2) you can have any number of "reader" software so you have any limit to where your literature comes from; and 3) you get all that other stuff the iPad can do. Having said all that (probably more than once), I'll leave you to your decision-making. Please forgive me if I've been presumptuous. I'm just really, really glad I didn't buy a Kindle and went for the iPad instead.


----------



## Elizabeth

We have ordered the Kindle3(wi-fi only) and can't wait to get it! 

Mainly, we got it for access to free classics for our home schooling adventures. Don't need the I-pad (nor its expense) and we do not have a phone capable of working as a reader(real low-tech pay-as-you-go phone, just for emergencies). 

So anyway, we are really looking forward to our Kindle. A clip-on light solves the 'reading-in-the-dark' problem, just as I use now, on paper books. 

We already have a huge list of books queued up and ready to go!


----------



## puritan628

Sounds like the Kindle suits your needs perfectly! I'm excited for you!


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt

TaylorOtwell said:


> Montanablue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TaylorOtwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have one and I like it.
> 
> I'm not sure how easily it would break. I wouldn't want to drop it onto concrete or anything, but I toss it onto my bed or the couch. The prices are not as cheap as I would expect. Most of the paperbacks I see in the store are $7-$10. I don't know what I was expecting, maybe I'm too used to 99 cent songs and apps from iTunes. Yes, you can download some of the classic books for free or for very cheap. I downloaded the biography of John Paton for free, and some other old books like Moby Dick and Robinson Crusoe were 99 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, that's really out of my price range ($7-$10), I'm a cheapo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you can get the same book used on Amazon for $1-2, it's hard to justify buying it on the Kindle for $10. I guess it depends what you're into reading. I could see where it could save you money on textbook type books. But, I guess it's more of a convenience and storage benefit rather than a money-saver.
Click to expand...


You'll think that until you start getting schoolbooks online (whether digital or used). You'll find out REALLY quick that you're probably going to have to get over it.

I recently had to spend $20 on a 96-page long textbook for a World Civilizations Class on Revolutions. That may sound like a lot to most of you, but once you see it retail at $40 (is there a "drops dead" emoticon on here?), and find it's the best used price you can get after a month of searching, you'd take it and run.

I also had to buy an Ibn Battuta book for Middle Eastern History class. Bought a copy for $22 at Barnes and Noble, and have $10 invested in another copy (which I'm attempting to get refunded; long story, but it does involve BBB threats). I found the copy I needed on Kindle for $9.99 after I bought the $22 copy.

The cheap part of my spirit wanted to put a bullet in my brain after seeing that.

My personal opinion? Ditch the Kindle, and pick up a 64 GB 4th generation iTouch. Sure it's $400, but from what I've seen, it's the ultimate PDA. Plus its a kindle, nook, an e-book storage facility. Can anyone say study/academic purposed?


----------



## Augusta

I have a Kindle even though I love everything about real books. I am super-cheapo like you Kathleen and that is one of the reasons I like my Kindle. I can get any public domain classics for *FREE *and keep them on my Kindle. As well as *FREE *Puritan works that can be found on PDF in various places. Otherwise for almost all other books I use the local library. I like that it is light and slim and fits in my knitting bag and will read certain books to me while a knit. Hopefully their computer reader will get more sophisticated in the future. (Not nearly as nice as a real person reading to you) I can put audio books on it as well but I use my mp3 player for that. I can also post favorite passages of a book I am reading from my Kindle to my FB page from wherever I am. Another great thing about it is I am a bed reader. I read before I sleep for about a half hour and the kindle is so light and easy to hold and page turn. I have not noticed a long pause while turning the page that someone mentioned. I have a newer Kindle but not the bigger one.


----------



## EricP

While I can add nothing of value to this thread, I can say that I got my wife a first gen Kindle several years ago, was so impressed with hers (and how much more she read for having it) that I got a 2nd gen for myself a year and a half later, and now (since her first gen was having weakening battery problems) I got her the new 3rd gen standard-size Kindle. It really is much better--more contrast to the screen, incredible battery life, thinner/lighter, etc. I'd debated an Ipad for her but figured it is far too expensive now, and to a degree is still a great computer looking for niches.


----------



## Elizabeth

I've had my Kindle3 for almost a week now, and am enjoying it very much! I esp like the fact that I can take my library with me and read in full sun.

My daughter steals it often enough from me that we are saving our pennies to buy her her own.

Really a nice gadget. Affordable, and to have all those books at our disposal! Just delightful.


----------

